# How do you remember to use BEEMER vs BIMMER?



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*How do YOU teach others to remember to correctly use BEEMER vs BIMMER?*

Personally, I remember it this way:
E comes before I and I bought my BEEMER before I did my BIMMER.

But that won't work to teach the casual pedant - plus it's hard to explain to my next-door neighbor when she yells "Quit backing over my lawn sprinklers with your danm BEEMER!" _

(Which one was it?. I can't tell.)
_


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

> It's hard to explain the difference to my next-door neighbor


 When she looks me in the eye ... and says ... oh really ... gimme sumphin' simple I can actually remember ... Would it be too much to refer her to this irrefutable mathematical aid?

"Hey, lady ... How many wheels on my bike?"
ANSWER: 2. 
"Good. Notice 2 comes *first*, before 4."

"Now, How would you (you being English) *first* prounounce "B"?"
ANSWER: "BEE" 
"Good ... Notice "BEE" comes to mind way *before* you'd think of "BIH"."

"Therefore... 
Two-before-four; BEE before BIH ...


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

I had a hard time keeping it straight sometimes until I bought a Beemer and joined the Yankee Beemers. I showed up to the first meeting after I joined, and all of the Beemers had two wheels!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Unless I know the person will understand being corrected, either because they are trying to get it right or will just think I'm joking, I don't even try anymore since a lot of folks do not and will not understand the difference and will think I'm just trying to annoy them. All I can do with those folks is not use the terms at all or use them correctly and hope they catch on by themselves.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

I did try telling her that "bimmerfest is just about cars" ... but www.beemerfest.com redirected her to www.bimmerfest.com (go figure) and now she wants one for herself.

Does anyone have a better memory aid?


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

shaftdrive said:


> I did try telling her that "bimmerfest is just about cars" ... but www.beemerfest.com redirected her to www.bimmerfest.com (go figure) and now she wants one for herself.
> 
> Does anyone have a better memory aid?


Who in the hell really cares? :dunno: :bigpimp: Get a life!


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

I've always _pronounced_ them both the same. Afterall, we drive _Bee_ Em Dubbleyooz, not _Bih_ Em Dubbleyooz...


----------



## slimpickens (May 19, 2005)

Okay Spamacus_33 and Targent. Bimmer and Beemer are names; nicknames, but still names. And as such, they aren't interchangeable and they do have a proper pronunciation 

But the thread is about an easy way to remember which is which? I dunno. Alphabetically, beemers come first. Chronologically, beemers came first too.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

> and will think I'm just trying to annoy them.


Indeed.


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

slimpickens said:


> Okay Spamacus_33 and Targent. Bimmer and Beemer are names; nicknames, but still names. And as such, they aren't interchangeable and they do have a proper pronunciation
> 
> But the thread is about an easy way to remember which is which? I dunno. Alphabetically, beemers come first. Chronologically, beemers came first too.
> 
> ...


I'll say it again slum-pickens... (if you insist on trashing our screen names)... who cares about the intense stimulating content of this so called thread! Technically it's BMW....... drive the damn *thing * and get a life. :gay:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Spartacus_33 said:


> Technically it's BMW....... drive the damn *car * and get a life. :gay:


Problem is, some BMWs aren't cars...


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Spartacus_33 said:


> I'll say it again slum-pickens... (if you insist on trashing our screen names)... who cares about the intense stimulating content of this so called thread! Technically it's BMW....... drive the damn *thing * and get a life. :gay:


The "Beemer" and "Bimmer" names have long been part of the BMW lore. Some of us find it fun to talk about, especially those of us who own one/some of each. If this thread is of no interest, perhaps you'll just pass it by in the future :wave:


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

SergioK said:


> Problem is, some BMWs aren't cars...


I had a dream the other nite that I was shopping for a K1200S :bawling:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Bart001 said:


> I had a dream the other nite that I was shopping for a K1200S :bawling:


I compare the K1200S to the M3. I don't need that much power (yet) because I'm still learning how to go fast with a far lesser machine. My Beamer and my Bimmer are both plenty fast for now and as I get older I don't think I necessarily need to go faster, yet.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

slimpickens said:


> Bimmer and Beemer are names; nicknames, but still names. And as such, they aren't interchangeable ... the thread is about an easy way to remember which is which?


 An easy way to tell someone how to remember the difference might be to think of the tracks of a bike as a "BEAM" shape, hence BEAMER (a.k.a. BEEMER).

BTW, I second the notion that a nickname is a name and it should be applied correctly by those who use it. Ignorance is the only excuse otherwise.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

FWIW - I never, ever heard "bimmer" untill the day I bought the car. Up untill that point I've only heard people say "beamer." When I took delivery the salesman mentioned something, I don't remember exactly what it was for but he said something like "bimmer guy." I remember thinking, why did he say it like that? After I got the car and started to do some research about the company I discovered the difference. In my experience I've found that only BMW enthusiasts will know "bimmer." If I'm talking to someone who knows, or who I think would know I'll say bimmer, if not I'll just say beamer because I just don't feel like going through the whole process of explaining it. I really take it on a case by case basis, and usually I'll just say "BMW" and avoid the whole thing all together. Is this just a USA thing, or do they have these nicknames in Germany as well? If they do perhaps it's more common knowledge in Germany then in the US for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

> BTW, I second the notion that a nickname is a name and it should be applied correctly by those who use it. Ignorance is the only excuse otherwise.


Ah, doing your bit to perpetuate the BMW driver stereotype, I see.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mark_325i said:


> Ah, doing your bit to perpetuate the BMW driver stereotype, I see.


What?? Ignorance is 100% cureable. Stupidity on the other hand...  :tsk:

Then again, those in the know... _*know*_.


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

I tend to use "Bimmer" and "Beemer" among fellow BMW owners. If someone asks me what I drive, or what kind of bike I have, I say "BMW." As to the car, if they ask what kind, I say "4-door sedan" and only if they ask do I say "545." This seems to minimize the "snob" aspect. 

As to the bike, I say, "an old K bike" or "a flying brick" which is entirely accurate :thumbup:


----------



## dojobi (Feb 5, 2005)

Moderato said:


> Is this just a USA thing, or do they have these nicknames in Germany as well? If they do perhaps it's more common knowledge in Germany then in the US for obvious reasons.


I've wondered this too. Up until I found Bimmerfest I had never called or heard one being called a Bimmer. It's always just been a Beemer to me. My experience might not be representative of all of Australia though.

That said, I'll be civil on the forums and call it a Bimmer for you guys  I get funny looks when I actually SAY the word "Bimmer".


----------



## Kufa (May 23, 2005)

OK, I read this whole thread and I'm still not clear on the difference between the term 'beemer' and 'bimmer'. I too had never heard of bimmer until I found the bimmerfest web site. I've had my BMW car now for 4 years. Someone just please clearly state the difference - if there is one!


----------



## pmoney (Jul 27, 2004)

Kufa said:


> OK, I read this whole thread and I'm still not clear on the difference between the term 'beemer' and 'bimmer'. I too had never heard of bimmer until I found the bimmerfest web site. I've had my BMW car now for 4 years. Someone just please clearly state the difference - if there is one!


bimmer = bmw automobile

beamer = bmw motorcycle


----------



## Ahem (May 18, 2005)

pmoney said:


> bimmer = bmw automobile
> 
> beamer = bmw motorcycle


And, the nickname for this two-legged BMW is ...?


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

*My next BMW*



> What do you call this two-legged BMW?


 My next BMW!


----------



## Z3_man (May 5, 2004)

lol!


----------



## Adventure Rider (May 28, 2005)




----------



## Silver328i (Aug 22, 2004)

You could call the cars "Bimwah" as I heard some character on a TV show call a BMW - he thught it was supposed to be a word.  

What kind of meet was the 2 legged model featured at?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

dojobi said:


> I've wondered this too. Up until I found Bimmerfest I had never called or heard one being called a Bimmer. It's always just been a Beemer to me. My experience might not be representative of all of Australia though.


IME it's entirely representative, and representative also of the UK, NZ and Irish fan bases, none of whom use the term "Bimmer" unless they are referring to the US publication of the same name, or frequent US-hosted forums such as this one, or talking to North American fans in their local lingo.

Bee-Emm-Double-you.

Bee-Mer.

Not an attractive nickname, IMHO, but easy to see where it comes from


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

I don't know, but this I do remember... 35 years ago when I bought my first BMW Auto, they were called Beemers, somewhere along the way since then the term "Bimmer" has come to life and I have no idea where or when, but I will always call my car a Beemer, as I have for the last 35 years!


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I will always call my car a Beemer, as I have for the last 35 years!


* How long have you had your bike? A 35-year old beemer would be a classic motorcycle!*

I perfectly understand that the difference may not matter TO YOU, but, it may matter greatly to those who are trying to understand you.

This argument posted to http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1258744#post1258744 hopes to explain the distinction by way of simple common daily example.

_Very many of us both ride and drive BMWs. When, on a nice day, as we run off to the playground with the kid in tow, we hurredly yell out the door to the wifey "We'll take the beemer today", it has a specific meaning to her which is wholly different than "We'll take the bimmer today". She doesn't have to wonder or guess (or doublecheck by looking out the window) to know, by our 'woids, exactly "which BMW" we took that morning to the playground. ...

_ The point is, if it makes no difference to the person to whom you are speaking, then use whatever word you want, however inaccurate; but if it makes a difference and if the person to whom you are speaking UNDERSTANDS the difference, then the correct words are generally appropriate.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Tangent said:


> I've always _pronounced_ them both the same. Afterall, we drive _Bee_ Em Dubbleyooz, not _Bih_ Em Dubbleyooz...


Of course, some of us drive Bay Emm Vays... :angel:

Baymvers? :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't have to remember, because I just call it a BMW.

I hate nicknames like that.


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

avalys said:


> I don't have to remember, because I just call it a BMW.


 If you owned both a beemer & a bimmer (in addition to other bikes and cars like most of us do), and you were to tell your wife you were taking the kid for a ride using "the BMW" - which one of your color-matched set would she assume you took?


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

shaftdrive said:


> If you owned both a beemer & a bimmer (in addition to other bikes and cars like most of us do), and you were to tell your wife you were taking the kid for a ride using "the BMW" - which one of your color-matched set would she assume you took?


My hypothetical wife would probably have to ask for further clarification, if I didn't provide it initially.

I would probably refer to "the 325" or "the K1200".

Like I said, I hate nicknames and slang for things.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Spartacus_33 said:


> Who in the hell really cares? :dunno: :bigpimp: Get a life!


:stupid:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

This thread makes my head hurt.  

"I'm going to take the motorcyle."
"I'm going to take the 5."
"I'm going out for a ride."
"I'm going out for a drive."

"Bimmer," "Beemer," they both sound dumb to me, and if comprehension really was critical for the situation, I wouldn't use such easily confused nicknames. :dunno:

How do I personally remember the difference? I just do, cause it really isn't that hard.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

shaftdrive said:


> *How do YOU teach others to remember to correctly use BEEMER vs BIMMER?*
> ... plus it's hard to explain to my next-door neighbor when she yells "Quit backing over my lawn sprinklers with your danm BEEMER!"


I think the problem here is not how people refer to your car, but your inability to back up correctly.  Everyone I know refers to my car as a "B-M-W", except a Japanese guy who only says "B-M", and he owns a 325i. I think "beamer" or "bimmer" is more a Left Coast thing where the destiny of BMW's is much greater than the Midwest.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I never tried to remember it. I know it already.


----------



## nopcbs (Sep 17, 2004)

*Use either one and ignore the anal...*

...retentive types who insist on correcting you if they think you get it wrong.

Criminy, who cares as long as you get the idea across?


----------



## shaftdrive (Mar 10, 2005)

nopcbs said:


> Criminy, who cares as long as you get the idea across?


 The main point is that our speech should reflect the audience; and, at least many in this audience, actually understand the difference and actually care.

The anecdote previously posted about people confusing "brass" vs "gold", for example, could drive a metalworking group nuts, yet, it may not make a bit of difference to a BMW audience to refer to a badge as gold plated when it's actually brass plated. What the heck. As long as we get the point across.

Likewise with the posted example of calling a gang member "Tigger" instead of "Tiger" (see how that distinction flies in that particular audience ...).

What the heck, I may as well use the word "penultimate" for "ultimate" (as in the penultimate driving experience) since most of those on any particular forum might not even know the subtle difference. Likewise with "effect" and "affect", "who" vs "whom", "less" vs "fewer", "loan" vs "lend", "drive" vs "ride", "Chevy" vs "Ford", etc. Criminy. Why bother with these confusing distinctions. Use any word we want; they'll get the idea, (sooner or later).

What's a word for anyway?

What's in a name is only important if the people to whom you are speaking actually understand and care about the known and well established meaning of that name. If they don't either understand the difference, or if they understand but don't care, then go ahead, use any word you want. You'll probably get the point across to that particular audience anyway.

Communication has nothing to do with what we think a word means; it's all in what the audience understands the word to mean.


----------

